# Combining Hives??



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

For the sake of not letting your thread fall through the cracks, I'll take a crack at it.

To me, it sounds like your combine did not go so well and the bees you tried to introduce may have succeeded at killing the queen.

Check for the physical presence of your queen.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

hex0rz said:


> For the sake of not letting your thread fall through the cracks, I'll take a crack at it.
> 
> To me, it sounds like your combine did not go so well and the bees you tried to introduce may have succeeded at killing the queen.
> 
> Check for the physical presence of your queen.


There may have been 2 queens anyway. See if you can find a queen. Let's hope they didn't both die or get terminally damaged.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees with their butts in the air are nasonoving. 

This is the time of year when many people assume their hives are queenless because there is no brood. This is also the time of year that brood rearing often stops because of the change of seasons. Yes, I think there is a causation here, and not just a correlation... Most of the time when you think they have no queen, they have one. Some of the time when you think they have no queen, they don't. It's always best to do the "open brood" test before assuming anything. Even in the middle of the bee season if you find them without brood they probably have a virgin that isn't laying yet.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespanacea.htm


----------

